# Farewell Shai and Khobain



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a hard week. I am so sorry for your loss and for your other loss.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your losses

RIP Shai

RIP Khobain


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Words cannot begin to describe your loss. I am so, SO sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh thats devastating. I really liked that colt. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow that is a lot to take in. I am so sorry for your loss 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you!

Halfpass


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. :0(


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a horrible week, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

so sad, i feel for you and your arabians, such beautiful, smart creatures i am sure they are grieving too 

RIP both


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a shock! so sorry about your loss. What a month it has been for you. Hope you are able to find peace quickly. Much love


----------

